# OK, 1000 casts, but where?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be fishing Cowen Lake this weekend, and want to try for my first muskie. I plan to throw a # 5 Blue fox Vibrax Bucktail in black at least 1000 times (yes I will be counting). Now, Im a bass guy, and know anything about muskie fishing. Where should I be throwing the lure? Speed of retrieve? If any one has specific information about Cowen, it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

Rooster, can't help you with specifics on Cowen, sorry.

But.. at this time of year it seems that bass fishermen catch as many muskies as musky fishermen do. They are in tight right now. Just work the bank and go for bass, if one is in the area and its hungry you will probably get a musky. Just be prepared with how you are going to release it before you get one on. If you wait till you get one on, then its probably going to be too late to release it healthy. Good luck.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! I will be doing a lot of spinnerbait fishing, and hope to luck into one. I was just planning on lipping the fish like a bass..I have a Lindy Fish Handling Glove?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Before you go muskie fishing, please read this article from Muskies, Canada
http://www.trentu.ca/muskie/biology/biol09.html

also http://www.muskie411.com/fishid.html

If you mishandle this fish, there is a strong likelihood that you will kill it, period!

A Lindy glove can be useful but when you have 2.5' to 4' of thrashing muskie with a mouth full of hooks and teeth, you need something more. A LARGE landing net or cradle is highly recommended. Keep the fish in the water as much as possible. Also, bolt cutters to cut deeply imbedded hooks is a very good idea. 

At this time of year, muskies are a little more durable but as water temps creep upwards, the heat stress increases the mortality rate immensely. I worked for over an hour reviving a fish on Leesville last summer. She finally swam off but I still don't know how she ended up. The bottom line is be careful!!!


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

Added: Rooster, I would not have posted this if I knew that WD was responding. I hate to gang up on you. Since it is on here I am just going to leave it.


Not recommended!  

Depending on the size, these fish have razor sharp teeth similar to a barracuda. Some people that have caught a small one will tell you not to worry, but 30+ inch fish can put up a fight. These fish can be incredibly exciting and challenging.

Lipping the fish could do substantial damage to both you and the fish. First, the teeth can puncture through the glove and your skin. Second, putting your hands down near the fish's mouth when it is thrashing around could end up with both of you being attached to the same lure at the same time. Less of a chance with a spinnerbait with a single treble, but still a consideration. Not good! Thats why most experienced musky fishermen carry bolt cutters in their boat. Not to be forgotten is the health of the fish. Keeping it out of water longer than 10-20 seconds while you attempt to get hooks out can do serious damage, also a sizeable musky can not be controlled by its jaw without a boga grip and will more often than not end up being dropped if you get it on board. If you do gain control, they absolutely should not be picked up by the head only because it could end up with spinal damage and delayed mortality. I have caught some big muskies (50+), and I have had hooks removed from my hands. Take my word.

Sorry for the speech, and I am not trying to ruin your fun. I would not want to see you get hurt unncecessarily. There is an education process to doing it right and i am just trying to get you started the right way. If you want more info I can turn you on to many musky sites that give good catch and release information, including procedures and tools. Or ..... PM me. If you can get up to Central OH we could find time to get on Alum if your interested.


----------



## gonfishn (Apr 14, 2004)

Been at Cowan three times this year on the hunt for the warrior..No luck so far..They are there..I would try the coves but don't get to big on the lumber just yet..I would try everything in your box and it still might not be enough..Caught two at Cowan last year and had oh to many hours in the pursuit.

Headn to Alum Friday to try my luck..Got some more of those purty miracle lures through the mail today and will troll some and cast near the dam area..

Since i am not a bass type person Rooster lets meet sometime on Cowan where you can show me some Bass tricks and i will show you some musky tactics.. 

WetNet..If your around Friday I will be putting in at the Galena Ramp at daybreak....


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

Gonfishn, there is a chance I could do that. Will not know for sure till later today. I have some things I have to get done today, and if I get em done I could get out. Why don't we check back later today, and maybe fish together from my boat for a couple of hours in the morning.


----------



## gonfishn (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds good here Wetnet..Don't know if you have my work number. If you do give me a call or here is my email [email protected] got us a new Member..Although he has never caught one he has all the Qualifications such as spending 400$ just getting ready  

Will be at work til 8pm tonite so if ya have number give me a shout or i will be checking in and out here today..


----------



## gonfishn (Apr 14, 2004)

Its just [email protected] Wetnet..Sorry fingers are still sore from reaching into that honey do jar so i can go fishn and still have dinner on when i get home.


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be at the Galena Ramp at 7:30 am.


----------



## gonfishn (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds Good Wetnet..I will still pull my toy up cause there will be three of us..Our future member will be with me and boat space might be sparse..Btw who won the Musky Tourney at Clearfork..See ya in am..


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

Thats probably a good idea. I am driving up to Erie tomorrow evening so will probably get off the lake about noon. I did not know you had somebody else with you. I do not mind fishing alone, thats usually the way I do it anyway. Either way we can share info while we are fishing.
Should be getting thunderstorms mid-morning. Might end up being good fishing. 
Neil O'Brien won the tournament with a 47.5", have not seen a picture but I heard it was a pig. There was 12 fish caught I think from 42 anglers. Only two fish caught in the rain on the second day. It was a good time.
The Saltfork Chapter Challenge is this weekend. You should go if you can. I will be up on Catawba thru Monday or I would go. Check OHMC site for details.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

white, white and white
fishcrazy


----------

